
YouTube livestream Bitcoin scams getting out of control - ackbar03
https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/45628868?hl=en
======
ackbar03
Example here, they have a ton of these already with different people on them

[https://youtu.be/eNaT3_mpGt4](https://youtu.be/eNaT3_mpGt4)

